# Maybe Loves Fireworks a little to much



## lylen_14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 16month old English Spring Spaniel named Piper. I took her on some late pheasant hunting last season and did well. Her most recent development happened yesterday. We took her out to my wife's parents who live a little bit out of town and my nieces decided to light some fireworks. Piper got all excited and ran around looking for the down pheasant. The question I have is; should I keep her at home when we light fireworks? Will her being around them with no birds ruin her? Any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated. :beer:


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

No question about it. My first Lab would cringe at the sound of them and she had hundreds and hundreds of shots fired over her.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... =fireworks


----------



## lylen_14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with you if she would cringe, but she gets all excited about it. Or am I looking at the same thing no matter what?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you read the link I attached? The way I look at it is they're not going to learn anything so why risk it? Just my opinion.


----------



## lylen_14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry, when I click on the link I get Page cannot be displayed. I will keep her home; Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What dave is getting at is....

The dog hears the noise. Goes and looks for the downed bird. No bird. So she is not doing anything and could create a bad habit. Like hearing the bang and not giving a crap because no bird.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

lylen_14 said:


> Sorry, when I click on the link I get Page cannot be displayed. I will keep her home; Thanks for your help.


That was probably the right decision. By the way, here's what it said. And, if you can open up the link below it there's a horror story about what fireworks just did to an experienced dog.

Bobm
Supporting Member

Joined: 26 Aug 2003
Posts: 6170
Location: Georgia
Posted: Thu Jun 26, 2008 4:59 pm Post subject: Fireworks = gunshy dogs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

its that time of year again and I suggest you be very wary of fireworks exposure ........I hate the damn things

I keep all my dogs in the house and play music loud enough that they cannot hear the local morons using fireworks.

I've had several people bring dogs to me over the years that were made gun/noise shy over fire works and it can happen to older dogs that have many years of hunting experience.

The combination of mutiple LOUD reports with no "hunting connection" is poison to gun dogs.

It's alot easier to prevent than to fix

http://www.dancindogproductions.com/sho ... hp?t=17559


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I am surprised that happens to seasoned dogs. When the fireworks go off my dog keeps looking for something to fetch, but has not had an affect on her hunting? My brother has a healer/boxer mix. Fireworks put her into a tailspin but it has always been that way with her.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

imo atleast 50% of gunshy dogs get that way because of fireworks and it happens to many well seasoned dogs that have been hunted for years


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Wow. I hope that wont happen to my dog. We live a couple of miles from the park they set them off.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

daveb said:


> lylen_14 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, when I click on the link I get Page cannot be displayed. I will keep her home; Thanks for your help.
> ...


do whats in bold print


----------

